# Firmware 2018.24 baf6ebc (6/20/18)



## TeslaModel3Owner (Jan 14, 2018)

I just got an iOS App Store update for my Tesla app. It says there’s a new feature that will allow you to limit the speed of your car. It also says is requires software version 2018.24 which is not out yet, so it must be coming soon.


----------



## Veedio (Sep 25, 2016)

TeslaModel3Owner said:


> I just got an iOS App Store update for my Tesla app. It says there's a new feature that will allow you to limit the speed of your car. It also says is requires software version 2018.24 which is not out yet, so it must be coming soon.


Just noticed the same thing myself. There's no sign of it yet at ev-fw.com or other tracking sites.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TeslaModel3Owner said:


> I just got an iOS App Store update for my Tesla app. It says there's a new feature that will allow you to limit the speed of your car. It also says is requires software version 2018.24 which is not out yet, so it must be coming soon.


Yup - updated the iOS tracking thread a little bit earlier. Should be a cool feature!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

One report in another thread a user just got Summon. Have asked what software version he got on the car. Good stuff could be coming.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Yup! @apmowery has it... and it appears to include Summon!


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

awesome!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So if summon shows up for all of us - I got this kind of funny (might be sacrilegious to some) picture in my head of all of us standing in our garages with our phones and having our cars back themselves out of the garage - just like the Rapture! 

I remember seeing picture and depictions of people all standing by their graves or just ascending to the skies and for some reason this just resonated in my head and that picture came to mind - all of our Model 3's have been called to exit their garages with the push of a button.

Maybe I better set Niko up to auto open the garage door now anyway so he can get out when called !! I still won't configure auto close. Too dangerous.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GDN said:


> Maybe I better set Niko up to auto open the garage door now anyway so he can get out when called !! I still won't configure auto close. Too dangerous.


Auto close is awesome ... go for it! There is a "skip" option that pops up on the screen if you're ever uncomfortable about the situation or you don't want the garage to close.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Yup! @apmowery has it... and it appears to include Summon!


Yeah, look at that serial number- 110! Definitely testing it on employees first. There was a twitter post that showed screenshots of the release notes for the speed level limiting function and something about the instrument cluster which leads me to believe is was for S/X since the 3 doesn't have that antiquated setup. The update was on an X in Sweden.

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/software-update-2018-24-baf6ebc.118637/

Post 18 and 19.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Reports have started to trickle in on cars getting this update but definitely hasn't gone wide release yet. This version introduces the summon feature to the Model 3 and also allows app limitation of max speed.

For those that aren't familiar with Summon yet, it's not the glamorous version where the car can drive around the parking lot by itself to park or pull out of your garage automatically and meet you at the front door. This is a very basic feature that rolls forwards or backwards a few feet without a driver. A convenient use would be to line up in a tight spot or garage, get out of the car, and have the car finish parking without you in the car. Alternatively, I came out of the restaurant yesterday and a police car was parked next to me with the cop inside. Instead of risking bumping his door, I summoned the car to back out of the spot then I got in and drove away.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

Chomping at the bit for Summon, has been #1 for a long time on my list of things I'm waiting for


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Car is currently in for service. Picking up today, but just saw this about firmware sooo.. they will force the update. Yay!


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

In the past I had posted this nightmare that my wife had about my Tesla killing me when I was showing off summon to some people. I pointed out to here multiple safeguards that would prevent this but you know how irrational dreams can be.

This recent summon update in this firmware got me thinking more... We know that phone key isn't so reliable, especially on android. What's to say that activating summon on the phone app and needing to stop the movement of the car urgently with the app will be 100% reliable? On the S/X, you push the keyfob and the summon stops but there is never a problem with the keyfob....


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Brokedoc said:


> In the past I had posted this nightmare that my wife had about my Tesla killing me when I was showing off summon to some people.


I did a 24-hour test drive of a Model X. I was showing off summon (without really knowing how to control it). The X almost went off the driveway and over the hill.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> This recent summon update in this firmware got me thinking more... We know that phone key isn't so reliable, especially on android. What's to say that activating summon on the phone app and needing to stop the movement of the car urgently with the app will be 100% reliable? On the S/X, you push the keyfob and the summon stops but there is never a problem with the keyfob....


The issues with the phone-key generally occur because the phone has not yet connected to the car (e.g. due to the Tesla app not running in the background, issues with Bluetooth staying awake, car being in deep sleep, etc). Once that connection is established, it works as expected.

Inasmuch as Summon requires your phone to be awake and already connected to the car before it will work, the factors that cause issues with the phone-key do not (or, rather, should not!) apply. And the general potential pitfalls of Summoning a Tesla via phone (e.g. dropping your device mid-summon, accidentally closing the Tesla app, etc) apply equally to the S/3/X.

Separately, I wonder whether, just as you can stop Summon by touching a door handle on the S/X, you will be able to press a Model 3's handle inward to accomplish the same.

Hopefully we'll get to see some real-world tests from Model 3 owners soon...


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Separately, I imagine that, just as you can stop Summon by touching a door handle on the S/X, you will be able to do the same with the 3.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get to see some real-world tests from Model 3 owners soon...


Except the 3 does not have touch sensors in the handle. It requires a push/pull in order for the car to know you're there. Will be interesting to see how it works. When I pick up my car later, I'll be testing a bunch. I also park my car about 4-5 inches from the wall on the passenger side. I'm curious how or if it can handle this with summon.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Summon with the phone app requires you hold the button down continuously while the car is rolling. Dropping the phone, moving your thumb or closing the app would stop the car immediately.

Edit: as @mlmowery clarified below, you can configure it as above, or you can configure to tap to start, tap again to stop.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

MGallo said:


> Yeah, look at that serial number- 110! Definitely testing it on employees first. There was a twitter post that showed screenshots of the release notes for the speed level limiting function and something about the instrument cluster which leads me to believe is was for S/X since the 3 doesn't have that antiquated setup. The update was on an X in Sweden.
> 
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/software-update-2018-24-baf6ebc.118637/
> 
> Post 18 and 19.


*frick*, I didn't notice it was an employee. I was gonna go drop off pizza to my service center to try and bribe them to push me the update


----------



## PQ3 (May 23, 2017)

do you know that for sure? If so, great...if not, I like your proposed implementation! : )



Rich M said:


> Summon with the phone app requires you hold the button down continuously while the car is rolling. Dropping the phone, moving your thumb or closing the app would stop the car immediately.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Prodigal Son said:


> *frick*, I didn't notice it was an employee. I was gonna go drop off pizza to my service center to try and bribe them to push me the update


I already tried earlier to no avail


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

It should be the case. Here's a video of Bjorn summoning. He keeps his thumb on the button the entire time.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Spiffywerks said:


> Except the 3 does not have touch sensors in the handle. It requires a push/pull in order for the car to know you're there.


Right, there's no touch sensor. What I had in mind was depressing the round part of the door handle, the same way you do to unlock the car with the phone key.

Looking forward to those test results!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

GDN said:


> I still won't configure auto close. Too dangerous.


I have to agree with @SoFlaModel3 on this one. The auto close feature works ONLY when you leave not when you pull into your garage. It closes the garage door when you are well clear and gives a tone (if checked in settings) when it sends the signal. I've never had a problem with it and just allow it to automate one more function to make life easier!


----------



## mlmowery (Jun 22, 2018)

Rich M said:


> Summon with the phone app requires you hold the button down continuously while the car is rolling. Dropping the phone, moving your thumb or closing the app would stop the car immediately.


I used it today and there is the option for both. You can disable the continuous press. I did it both ways. When I had it going forward on its own into our garage my mom stepped in front of it and it immediately stopped. Here is the option screen on the summons. My husband is @apmowery and is out of town so I've done all the playing around with it this far, lol.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

mlmowery said:


> I used it today and there is the option for both. You can disable the continuous press. I did it both ways. When I had it going forward on its own into our garage my mom stepped in front of it and it immediately stopped. Here is the option screen on the summons. My husband is @apmowery and is out of town so I've done all the playing around with it this far, lol.


You rock - love that you are out there investigating and seeing how it works, learning and testing. Really love that you had your mom step out there in front of it. I could see if your husband had his "mother-in-law" step out, but you had your own mom. Tell her thanks for participating in the test and surviving.

In all honestly - sounds cool. I do hope that it rolls out strong soon, but doesn't seem to be much more activity beyond your car. Maybe one or two others reported around.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

mlmowery said:


> I used it today and there is the option for both. You can disable the continuous press. I did it both ways. When I had it going forward on its own into our garage my mom stepped in front of it and it immediately stopped. Here is the option screen on the summons. My husband is @apmowery and is out of town so I've done all the playing around with it this far, lol.


Thank you for posting a photo of the screen! I'm pretty sure this is the first time this has been seen


----------



## mlmowery (Jun 22, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Thank you for posting a photo of the screen! I'm pretty sure this is the first time this has been seen


No prob!! With my husband being out of town and as anxiously as he's been awaiting this update I had to document everything! I even had to summon it in front of our security cameras for him to watch from his phone, lol. This is the screen that comes up when you disable the continuous press for anyone interested.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

mlmowery said:


> I even had to summon it in front of our security cameras for him to watch from his phone, lol.


He is truly one of us


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

Even though I intellectually understand why there isn't a "give me the latest update, right now" button (yet), I still wish we had it…


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I already tried earlier to no avail


I ended up swinging by to pick up a part anyway, got 2018.21.9 for my troubles :|

This is almost the last part of the overall wait for me. So close… just need this update, and then the calendar.


----------



## Tstroud (May 15, 2018)

mlmowery said:


> No prob!! With my husband being out of town and as anxiously as he's been awaiting this update I had to document everything! I even had to summon it in front of our security cameras for him to watch from his phone, lol. This is the screen that comes up when you disable the continuous press for anyone interested.


Thanks for the pics. Do the release notes mention anything about connecting to wifi? I saw someone on reddit said that you can finally connect the Model 3 to Wifi networks (outside of the SC's wifi). Is this true? paging @apmowery too...to throw out a bigger net to catch some more answers of course.


----------



## mlmowery (Jun 22, 2018)

Tstroud said:


> Thanks for the pics. Do the release notes mention anything about connecting to wifi? I saw someone on reddit said that you can finally connect the Model 3 to Wifi networks (outside of the SC's wifi). Is this true? paging @apmowery too...to throw out a bigger net to catch some more answers of course.


Yes, that is also a new feature! Here ya go.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Got my car back. They were not able to force the update. Looks like I’m waiting like the rest of you! But super excited, I hope it comes soon. Man I missed my car. It feels sooooo much lighter than a Model S 75.


----------



## smak (Apr 1, 2017)

Ooooh, wifi & Summon in one update is a biggie.

Is Summon still in "beta" on the Model X/S?

ps. And Cabin Overheat Protection? Wow

105 F? That seems low.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow this update just keeps getting better. I can’t wait!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

mlmowery said:


> Yes, that is also a new feature! Here ya go.


Awesome. Did you get speed limit ability in app now that you have 2018.24?


----------



## EBMCS03 (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice. Sounds like a good. Update!

So this is it right? Last piece of EAP. This is what $5k gets us?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

EBMCS03 said:


> Nice. Sounds like a good. Update!
> 
> So this is it right? Last piece of EAP. This is what $5k gets us?


There should still be some improvements coming for EAP but exactly what remains to be seen.


----------



## xmetal (May 22, 2017)

Man, summon, overheat, speed control AND WiFi!? That's a darn fine update if I do say so. Can't wait to get that one in there and play with these new features. While summon is cool, I'm probably most happy about cabin overheat since I live in SW Florida and at this time of year if the car gets left in a parking lot for more than 30 minutes it gets to oven-level in there. It will be nice to have the car at least at a reasonable level if I forget to cool it down in advance with the app.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

EBMCS03 said:


> So this is it right? Last piece of EAP.


I think that's the last feature that the S and X had that the 3 did not. But hopefully Tesla continues to develop EAP. I'm curious to find out how they decide if features belong to EAP or FSD going forward.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

smak said:


> Is Summon still in "beta" on the Model X/S?
> 
> ps. And Cabin Overheat Protection? Wow
> 
> 105 F? That seems low.


Summon is part of the Autopilot Software Suite which is in Beta Test phase across all vehicles.

I would not be so aggressive about cabin overheat protection. Cabin overheat protection can quickly deplete your battery if you're parked in the sun in a warm climate. If it's not going to rain, it's best to leave the windows cracked open instead.

I would love a feature on the app to be able to remotely close your windows. Let's say you're at work and a thunderstorm is about to come through. You can raise your windows without having to go out to your car. Of course, there will need to be all of the requisite disclaimers like "Please make sure there are no heads or body parts that will get pinched before remotely closing your windows"


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Wouldn't activation of the rest of the cameras and full lane change with the car checking and making sure all is clear be part of EAP? Anyone ever confirmed that they can truly transition from one freeway to another without taking over? The closest I got was last Saturday and it failed, it wanted to stay to the left of the lane and split, when I wanted to go right. I honestly need to be more familiar with exactly what is included.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

GDN said:


> Wouldn't activation of the rest of the cameras and full lane change with the car checking and making sure all is clear be part of EAP? Anyone ever confirmed that they can truly transition from one freeway to another without taking over? The closest I got was last Saturday and it failed, it wanted to stay to the left of the lane and split, when I wanted to go right. I honestly need to be more familiar with exactly what is included.


Only 4 cameras are currently active. Front, rear, and both side front cameras mounted in the door B pillar. The other cameras are not on yet.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Is the rear active?
I thought it was just two front and more recently, the two front-facing side cameras.


Brokedoc said:


> Only 4 cameras are currently active. Front, rear, and both side front cameras mounted in the door B pillar. The other cameras are not on yet.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

garsh said:


> Is the rear active?
> I thought it was just two front and more recently, the two front-facing side cameras.


The front camera array by the rear view mirror has been on since AP 2.0 was introduced.

Just before New Year 2018, the two side/forward cams and rear cam was activated in shadow mode.

from the web 3/18: "_Side Note, found out after the filming of this video from a service tech, that Tesla is passively using the side and rear cameras for data gathering, but not in use for Autopilot yet."
_
The recent FW update that activated the adjacent vehicles in the AP display made the previous shadow functionality live. I have been trying to pay attention to see if the addition of the side/forward cams helps AP with cars that cut in front of you. There does seem to be improvement but I think AP is still learning and the braking is still later than I would prefer.


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> I would not be so aggressive about cabin overheat protection. Cabin overheat protection can quickly deplete your battery if you're parked in the sun in a warm climate. If it's not going to rain, it's best to leave the windows cracked open instead.
> 
> I would love a feature on the app to be able to remotely close your windows. Let's say you're at work and a thunderstorm is about to come through. You can raise your windows without having to go out to your car. Of course, there will need to be all of the requisite disclaimers like "Please make sure there are no heads or body parts that will get pinched before remotely closing your windows"


I'd love to see this as an "auto" feature: IF windows cracked AND parked AND unoccupied AND auto-wiper rain sensor detects rain THEN roll up all windows.

But alas, might not be able to be in sleep mode and still be able to do all of the sensor detection required for this to work. It'd be cool though - just like the skylights in my house which auto-close when it it starts raining.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

ahagge said:


> I'd love to see this as an "auto" feature: IF windows cracked AND parked AND unoccupied AND auto-wiper rain sensor detects rain THEN roll up all windows.
> 
> But alas, might not be able to be in sleep mode and still be able to do all of the sensor detection required for this to work. It'd be cool though - just like the skylights in my house which auto-close when it it starts raining.


It's all software so theoretically it's possible!

If we're dreaming, how about kicking it up a few steps:
If the car is parked AND unoccupied AND the weather stream shows a storm coming THEN
the car will auto drive to park in a covered parking lot so it doesn't need to be washed again!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Brokedoc said:


> I would love a feature on the app to be able to remotely close your windows.





ahagge said:


> I'd love to see this as an "auto" feature: IF windows cracked AND parked AND unoccupied AND auto-wiper rain sensor detects rain THEN roll up all windows.


posted this not too long ago in another thread, so will just link to it here instead of reiterate it. but in short, likely is a US regulatory issue with including auto closing windows


MelindaV said:


> they previously had windows in the app and removed it (a few years ago, so well before the 3 was out).
> at the time there was talk that they were being challenged from one of the safety organizations or 'consumers' (read FUDers) that the remote window and sunroof controls did not meet US safety standards and potentially could cause injury to someone/something in the way of the window/sunroof when it was being closed remotely. they were able to maintain the sunroof opening function, but the closing and all window functions were removed. (Also think there were complaints that windows opened when raining causing interior damage, without the owner realizing they butt dialed the app to open the windows.)
> maybe someone who had an S at the time or was more involved in following along to the misc drama at the time can fill in more info.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks on the camera updates, but I was just referring to the fact that someone noted summon may be one of the last big features to complete the EAP and that may be true, but still figured there was a lot of refinement and adding of the other cameras.  I'm guessing that is likely in the next major version of the software which will start to add some of the FSD features for those that have purchased. I figure that major revision will probably add all of the features and continue to make EAP better as well, because honestly it still has a ways to go as well. It's got the basics, but still needs refinement, bugs, etc. and I would think adding all cameras into the EAP equation would be part of that as well.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

GDN said:


> Thanks on the camera updates, but I was just referring to the fact that someone noted summon may be one of the last big features to complete the EAP and that may be true, but still figured there was a lot of refinement and adding of the other cameras. I'm guessing that is likely in the next major version of the software which will start to add some of the FSD features for those that have purchased. I figure that major revision will probably add all of the features and continue to make EAP better as well, because honestly it still has a ways to go as well. It's got the basics, but still needs refinement, bugs, etc. and I would think adding all cameras into the EAP equation would be part of that as well.


Any autonomous driving for Level 4 or above requires laws to be passed that are no where near finalized. For level 3 and below, the driver has full legal responsibility for the actions of their vehicle but Level 4 and above inherently assume that the driver doesn't need to be actively in control of the car. If Tesla can't have a remote window close feature because it doesn't conform to safety guidelines, they sure as heck can't release level 4 or 5 autonomy software. I think it is extremely foolish to pay for FSD functionality when there is a possibility that you can wreck or sell the car before it ever becomes a reality. Heck, I don't even want to pay for an extended warranty just in case the car gets wrecked before the standard warranty expires...

In terms of EAP, Tesla has in the past promised functions that haven't yet been realized (and are now nowhere to be found on their website). AP is supposed to have the ability to follow your NAV route and take interchanges between highways and not require any driver input from onramp to offramp. Current functions like autopark work but often times is EXTREMELY slow, especially if the parking lot/spot is not on level ground.

There is also supposed to be some ability to drive up to a restaurant or movie theater, walk into the building, and the car would wander the parking lot and find its own spot. IIRC, this was supposed to be part of AP and not FSD. For liability purposes, I can't see this becoming active until the legal framework is in place for autonomous driving even if the software can do this.


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

Prodigal Son said:


> I ended up swinging by to pick up a part anyway, got 2018.21.9 for my troubles :|
> 
> This is almost the last part of the overall wait for me. So close… just need this update, and then the calendar.


I will ask my service tech to see he can push 2018.24 to me. 
Also I have latest 2018.21.9 and after the update, I noticed that my front driveside door was more difficult to close. 
I had to shut it harder now to close it. 
Did anyone else notice that?


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

TSLA_Model<3 said:


> I will ask my service tech to see he can push 2018.24 to me.
> Also I have latest 2018.21.9 and after the update, I noticed that my front driveside door was more difficult to close.
> I had to shut it harder now to close it.
> Did anyone else notice that?


I think the Model 3 doors are completely mechanical. It doesn't make sense to me that the door closing ability would change with FW update.

As of now, it doesn't appear that 2018.24 is available for SC to push manually if @Prodigal Son requested it and only got 2018.21.9.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I already tried earlier to no avail


As you guys know, J.A.R.V.I.S. is in the shop now while I'm on vacation. I emailed my service advisor and asked him to force push the update. Here is the response I received.

Hi Michael,

I've requested the part from the parts department. As far as the firmware it was just released yesterday and will push it to your car as soon as it returns from the body shop. Updates of firmware are always done as part of our standard courtesy inspection process.

BTW, the 'part' he mentions is the inside trunk piece that they apparently added recently. I can't find the thread but @LUXMAN might know.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

MGallo said:


> As you guys know, J.A.R.V.I.S. is in the shop now while I'm on vacation. I emailed my service advisor and asked him to force push the update. Here is the response I received.
> 
> Hi Michael,
> 
> ...


Hope you have both by the time you return. If you get either, you'll be further ahead than anyone else on either of those two asks !


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

Brokedoc said:


> I think the Model 3 doors are completely mechanical. It doesn't make sense to me that the door closing ability would change with FW update.
> 
> As of now, it doesn't appear that 2018.24 is available for SC to push manually if @Prodigal Son requested it and only got 2018.21.9.


They're electronically actuated like S and X (door locks are in software). I noticed the door behavior changed in 21.9 too, not that it was harder to close, but it seemed to make less noise when opening. Might be a change to the window motor behavior, or I'm just imagining things.


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

Eli said:


> They're electronically actuated like S and X (door locks are in software). I noticed the door behavior changed in 21.9 too, not that it was harder to close, but it seemed to make less noise when opening. Might be a change to the window motor behavior, or I'm just imagining things.


I have to use more force to close the door. 
There was at least about 5 instances where it did not close all the way and I had to re-open it and shut it harder.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

mlmowery said:


> I used it today and there is the option for both. You can disable the continuous press. I did it both ways. When I had it going forward on its own into our garage my mom stepped in front of it and it immediately stopped. Here is the option screen on the summons. My husband is @apmowery and is out of town so I've done all the playing around with it this far, lol.


I love that you use your mother as a tackling dummy. Also, this is the first I have heard of Wu-FI being part of this update. That is so great! Cabin overheat too.


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

I just got notification for new software update! 

Updating now to. 24


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

BTW, I sent a note to my service advisor, with my VIN # asking to push 24 to me, not sure if that did it or if everyone else is getting it as well


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Brokedoc said:


> Only 4 cameras are currently active. Front, rear, and both side front cameras mounted in the door B pillar. The other cameras are not on yet.


So I know guys have taped up different cameras and such. But what offfical comma from Tesla indicates this?


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

Disappointed, update didn't do anything G but pushed down same 21. 9 release


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

TSLA_Model<3 said:


> Disappointed, update didn't do anything G but pushed down same 21. 9 release


Sorry to hear you got excited and let down, very sad..... Mine is going in the shop on Monday and I'm hoping for the 2018.24 update. I'll ask for it and see if I get lucky or not. Sounds like one of the biggest updates yet, can't wait for some of these features! How fun to get an upgraded product, after purchase, for no extra cost!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

MGallo said:


> As you guys know, J.A.R.V.I.S. is in the shop now while I'm on vacation. I emailed my service advisor and asked him to force push the update. Here is the response I received.
> 
> Hi Michael,
> 
> ...


Ack! How did you get him to order that? I have been denied by 2 different avenues to get this piece.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

MGallo said:


> As you guys know, J.A.R.V.I.S. is in the shop now while I'm on vacation. I emailed my service advisor and asked him to force push the update. Here is the response I received.
> 
> Hi Michael,
> 
> ...


This link is for the new thread for the TRUNK GARNISH 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/upper-trunk-plastic-trim-cover.7313/


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Alas, it seems like 2018.24 is still in limited release. But given that there are multiple major enhancements included in this version, a gradual rollout to mitigate risk strikes me as a sensible approach.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

mlmowery said:


> Yes, that is also a new feature! Here ya go.


Wow, these were the top software features I've been wishing for for months: Summon, wifi, and cabin overheat...all at once!
Now if only Tesla would start taking car orders again.


----------



## phigment (Apr 9, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Wow, these were the top software features I've been wishing for for months: Summon, wifi, and cabin overheat...all at once!
> Now if only Tesla would start taking car orders again.


Out of curiosity, what benefit does wifi access provide? Is there more that you can do with it that you couldn't over the LTE connection? I know it would save Tesla some LTE bandwidth, but is there anything user facing that is provided by wifi?


----------



## WarpFactor3 (Mar 31, 2017)

EBMCS03 said:


> Nice. Sounds like a good. Update!
> 
> So this is it right? Last piece of EAP. This is what $5k gets us?


According to the Tesla Autopilot page:

Enhanced Autopilot adds these new capabilities to the Tesla Autopilot driving experience. Your Tesla will match speed to traffic conditions, keep within a lane, automatically change lanes without requiring driver input, transition from one freeway to another, exit the freeway when your destination is near, self-park when near a parking spot and be summoned to and from your garage.​


----------



## WarpFactor3 (Mar 31, 2017)

GDN said:


> I would think adding all cameras into the EAP equation would be part of that as well.


Only 4 cameras for us riff raff without FSD lol

Build upon Enhanced Autopilot and order *Full Self-Driving Capability* on your Tesla. *This doubles the number of active cameras from four to eight*, enabling full self-driving in almost all circumstances
​


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

WarpFactor3 said:


> Only 4 cameras for us riff raff without FSD lol
> 
> Build upon Enhanced Autopilot and order *Full Self-Driving Capability* on your Tesla. *This doubles the number of active cameras from four to eight*, enabling full self-driving in almost all circumstances
> ​


So then - just which 4 do you think those of us slumming will get? 2 front (aren't there 3 up there) and then the 2 forward facing pillar or the 2 rear facing fender cameras? I tend to think it would have to be the fender rear facing or it won't know if it can make a clean proper lane change. They might be able to depend on the sonar sensors in the back bumper for that, but not sure. You'd think they would just use all cameras even for EAP just to build a more complete picture on which to make decisions.

And for FSD - 8 cameras, are the including the inside camera and the rear camera along with all 4 side cameras to get to 8?


----------



## WarpFactor3 (Mar 31, 2017)

GDN said:


> So then - just which 4 do you think those of us slumming will get? 2 front (aren't there 3 up there) and then the 2 forward facing pillar or the 2 rear facing fender cameras? I tend to think it would have to be the fender rear facing or it won't know if it can make a clean proper lane change. They might be able to depend on the sonar sensors in the back bumper for that, but not sure. You'd think they would just use all cameras even for EAP just to build a more complete picture on which to make decisions.
> 
> And for FSD - 8 cameras, are the including the inside camera and the rear camera along with all 4 side cameras to get to 8?


My guess, to give the most complete coverage would be one on each of the four sides. I don't think the inside camera is counted in the 8 as I'm doubtful it has anything to do with Autopilot.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

WarpFactor3 said:


> My guess, to give the most complete coverage would be one on each of the four sides. I don't think the inside camera is counted in the 8 as I'm doubtful it has anything to do with Autopilot.


I guess that's true, was thinking they'd want to confirm someone was in the car, but every seat and seat belt has a sensor they can already use for that. So 3 up front, 4 on the sides and the rear camera for 8.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

GDN said:


> I guess that's true, was thinking they'd want to confirm someone was in the car, but every seat and seat belt has a sensor they can already use for that. So 3 up front, 4 on the sides and the rear camera for 8.


Correct, if you count the inside camera the car has 9 all together. Speculation is the inside camera will be used once the "Tesla Network" is active, after full self driving. At that point you can send your car out to make $ driving people around. The inside camera is so you can charge the dude who spills beer in your car....lol


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

phigment said:


> Out of curiosity, what benefit does wifi access provide? Is there more that you can do with it that you couldn't over the LTE connection? I know it would save Tesla some LTE bandwidth, but is there anything user facing that is provided by wifi?


Speaking only for myself, I have virtually non-existent cell service at my house (in a canyon in the hills), so the only time I can get updates is when my car is away from the house. I DO have DSL service, so if WiFi works, I could get updates while the car is in the garage.

Anxiously awaiting this update...


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

phigment said:


> Out of curiosity, what benefit does wifi access provide? Is there more that you can do with it that you couldn't over the LTE connection? I know it would save Tesla some LTE bandwidth, but is there anything user facing that is provided by wifi?


Much, much more responsive for mobile access. Also, many people (myself included), have absolute rubbish LTE coverage in their garage.


----------



## blue thunder (Mar 1, 2018)

Prodigal Son said:


> Chomping at the bit for Summon, has been #1 for a long time on my list of things I'm waiting for


I would pick bird's eye view- 360 view over summon any day. Wonder if that will ever come


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

blue thunder said:


> I would pick bird's eye view- 360 view over summon any day. Wonder if that will ever come


Summon would be much more useful for me, tbh.


----------



## geoffreak (Mar 28, 2017)

I had my car in for service yesterday (to fix my non-opening glove box) and while it was there they triggered an update. I hoped it was .24, but it just was an update to reinstall the same .21.9 I already had. I'm looking forward to using summon, WiFi, and cabin overheat protection.


----------



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

Wonder when they’ll get around to making self park actually, you know... self... park.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

LUXMAN said:


> So I know guys have taped up different cameras and such. But what offfical comma from Tesla indicates this?


Haven't seen an Elon Tweet about it to make it official, but have asked sales staff in showrooms and they all say that the fender cams run intermittently while driving for internal testing purposes but aren't being used to control autopilot at the moment. Tesla even acknowledged they are doing some of this in an opt in data collection page under the security tab in the main menu. Maybe in august when first FSD functions roll out well finally get everything working together.


----------



## tim-sutherland (Apr 8, 2018)

I always assumed the 4 included with eap are 3 front plus one rear. Fenders and b pillar are for fsd.


----------



## GeoffnotJeff (Sep 12, 2017)

tim-sutherland said:


> I always assumed the 4 included with eap are 3 front plus one rear. Fenders and b pillar are for fsd.


I believe they'll use 2/3 fronts and the two fenders for EAP. Maybe don't need the wide angle since there's no pedestrians crossing on highways, or perhaps don't need the zoom camera to pick out small details like traffic lights far in the distance? Depends on capabilities I guess. In the end, I think they'll use as many cameras as they need to drive us safely in EAP, even if they need to increase it to five.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

GeoffnotJeff said:


> I believe they'll use 2/3 fronts and the two fenders for EAP. Maybe don't need the wide angle since there's no pedestrians crossing on highways, or perhaps don't need the zoom camera to pick out small details like traffic lights far in the distance? Depends on capabilities I guess. In the end, I think they'll use as many cameras as they need to drive us safely in EAP, even if they need to increase it to five.


Kind of my thoughts, I know what has been said about only 4 cameras, but if you've got the hardware and the software in the car to stitch the whole picture together for FSD, then why not use the whole picture to make decisions even for just EAP. Just my thoughts. Why leave out some information. The processing power is already is already there. Should also cut down on programming time. Build the picture once, then use what is needed and necessary from that picture to make decisions.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

phigment said:


> Out of curiosity, what benefit does wifi access provide? Is there more that you can do with it that you couldn't over the LTE connection? I know it would save Tesla some LTE bandwidth, but is there anything user facing that is provided by wifi?


I'm a little disappointed. For some reason I thought the WI-fi update was going to make the car a hot spot. Our rental GMC Acadia has that. What can't my Tesla?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

MGallo said:


> I'm a oittke disappointed. For some reason I thought the WI-fi update was going to make the car a hot spot. Our rental GMC Acadia has that. What can't my Tesla?


I'm sure they could if people were willing to pay for it. If they're starting to hand off the cost of non-tethering LTE to people starting in a couple of months, they're certainly not going to absorb THAT sort of cost.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I think it's more useful to be able to tether the car to your phone's wifi hotspot. I wish I could tether my Leaf to something.


----------



## PTC Gator (Sep 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I think it's more useful to be able to tether the car to your phone's wifi hotspot. I wish I could tether my Leaf to something.


Like a horse?


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Just processed new update on car. Sadly it was only 21.9. :-(


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Why isn't this new thread stickied? Also why am I checking it 3-4 times a day hoping for more roll outs


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> Why isn't this new thread stickied? Also why am I checking it 3-4 times a day hoping for more roll outs


This one is already old news with 2018.24.1 now out!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This one is already old news with 2018.24.1 now out!


What is in 24.1?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

a few people have reported getting it i havent seen a screenshot yet but there is another thread im watching now @3V Pilot


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> a few people have reported getting it i havent seen a screenshot yet but there is another thread im watching now @3V Pilot


Thanks, I found that thread and I'm watching it now as well. I wish there were a function to watch any new thread that pops up for new FW.

@TrevP any way of making this happen?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

3V Pilot said:


> Thanks, I found that thread and I'm watching it now as well. I wish there were a function to watch any new thread that pops up for new FW.
> 
> @TrevP any way of making this happen?


Just bookmark this page on reddit:
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/wiki/softwareupdates


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Just bookmark this page on reddit:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/wiki/softwareupdates


Thanks!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> Thanks, I found that thread and I'm watching it now as well. I wish there were a function to watch any new thread that pops up for new FW.
> 
> @TrevP any way of making this happen?


There is ... click "Watch Forum" at the top of any category!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

Got the update yesterday, very very happy to have it, already making life easier. That said, I'm rather disappointed we don't (yet, at least) get the "double tap park and then pick a direction" function the S & X have.


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

I got 
2018.24 forced down on me~~ lol 
Well someone in Tesla owed me a favor, so I got. 
Summons is fun, but very buggy. Tesla APP keeps crashing. 
And car stops when you try swap out of the TESLA APP to try to take a video on your phone. 
Also doesn't like it when you move around while car is moving. 
Also gets disconnected easily in summons screen. So have to open the car to reconnect. 
In-Cabin temperature limit is just 105 limit, you cannot change it.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

TSLA_Model<3 said:


> I got
> 2018.24 forced down on me~~ lol
> Well someone in Tesla owed me a favor, so I got.
> Summons is fun, but very buggy. Tesla APP keeps crashing.
> ...


I haven't had any of those issues, but I haven't tried takin a video while the car is moving.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MGallo said:


> I haven't had any of those issues, but I haven't tried takin a video while the car is moving.


Aren't you on 2018.24.1?


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Aren't you on 2018.24.1?


I am. I have summon and used it today. I just always have my finger on the button when it's moving.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MGallo said:


> I am. I have summon and used it today. I just always have my finger on the button when it's moving.


Right. I pointed that out because @TSLA_Model<3 may he on 2018.24 which is clearly not a stable release given the quick shift to 2018.24.1 and barely any installs on 2018.24.

At this point though just to get Summon I'd take the bugs


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Right. I pointed that out because @TSLA_Model<3 may he on 2018.24 which is clearly not a stable release given the quick shift to 2018.24.1 and barely any installs on 2018.24.
> 
> At this point though just to get Summon I'd take the bugs


Gotcha. I have 24.1. Hang tight. It will be there soon.


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Aren't you on 2018.24.1?


Yes I'm on 2018.24.1 
Summons often gets disconnected when trying to use it multiple times

On another subject -> charger release; when car is locked and completely a sleep, I now do the workaround someone told me on this forum; to slightly pull the rear driverside door handle and then I am able to unplug the charger cable.


----------



## RelaxisYo (Jul 21, 2018)

New to this thread.... I picked up my model 3 on Monday June 16th. The software update you all have referenced above is what my Model 3 came with. 2018.24.8 was just pushed to my car last night, for the most part the features were included already in the 2018.24.7 update. 

The door definitely takes more force to close than I would like but I don't have any comparison to previous updates. I'm not sure if it is all mechanical or a combination of mechanical/software. I wish it was about 1/3 less force to close the door.

One feature I certainly would like to see is the ability for the car to push the seats back, raise the steering wheel when you open the door to get out. I feel a little cramped getting in/out of the car. Is there a list of features folks have already posted; a consolidated list?


----------



## UTexas98 (Aug 1, 2017)

Have you set your profile to use Easy Entry? It'll move the seat/wheel to how you'd like on exit.










RelaxisYo said:


> One feature I certainly would like to see is the ability for the car to push the seats back, raise the steering wheel when you open the door to get out. I feel a little cramped getting in/out of the car. Is there a list of features folks have already posted; a consolidated list?


----------

